# Looking for original radio



## Nissancherryn12 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Guys,

For my Nissan Bluebird hatchback T12 (like your stanza T12) i'm searching for a original radio/casette. It's looks like this one:










I'm looking for one in good nick without any damage. I hope you guys can help me out.

Btw, this is my Bluebird:


















Thanks all!

Regards,

Rens


----------

